# This is a new one F-ing Contractors!!!



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My normal demo company landed a sweet gig with the city doing their demo's so I had to find a new contractor. I meet with a couple of guys and finally agree to give these two partners a chance. The one guy seems quiet and super solid and the other guy seems like a salesman. Fast forward 30 days and NOTHING. I start making calls and he doesn't even have the permit pulled. I start hounding him for the permit, and finally after another 30 days I call the city and get it myself. They require it in his name though since I am not the one actually performing the demo. So now he has a permit and we have to get the utility company to do their disconnects, They will not dig the gas line without a permit in hand. Finally they contact me that the utilities are complete. I call the guy and he says we'll be there next week. Then nothing so I call again and he's in Colorado. Finally I get a text one day that says he subbed it out to a guy. I call that guy and ask when he plans to start. He seems like a good old boy and we are both feeling sketchy about the middle man. Well the middle man calls me up and says his company is dissolving and going under. He says just to deal direct with the sub. I send the sub a contract which he signs and he moves in last friday and tears down the porch. He calls this morning and states that he wants more money and half down because the middle man who went out of business owed him on other jobs. 

I told them they could run a D&B on us or whatever but Fannie Mae doesn't put half down and I'm not about to pay to demo someone else's house.

Now I have no idea how this mess is going to shake out.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Just left the property the house is half down and the guy is cool. I think he just wanted some attention. Freeking drama queens!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol, I didn't read anything new, but I laughed a lot. I may even have muttered a few former subs names out loud while I read it, because it sounded just like them.
Just confirms there are reasons why some lead and others follow.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just left the property the house is half down and the guy is cool. I think he just wanted some attention. Freeking drama queens!






Good thing you had a contract. 
Did you get a warm fuzzy feeling when you held his hand? :lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Good thing you had a contract.
> Did you get a warm fuzzy feeling when you held his hand? :lol:


I went full on rant to my poor office girl this morning. Then get out there and the guy is just fine. I don't know that I blame him for feeling sketchy about this type of work. I provided references and offered a D&B not much more I can do other than give him the half down. The half down is more than his profit will be so if he walked with my money he'd come out ahead. 

Oh well it's been a few hours I'm guessing they are almost done.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's 10:30 and I'm still up bidding jobs and helping the girls upload orders. I have a full day planned for tomorrow and this guy now wants me go come inspect the job. 

I'm like is the house gone? Ok good. 

I'll get there when I get there. 

I don't like when the tail wags the dog.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's 10:30 and I'm still up bidding jobs and helping the girls upload orders. I have a full day planned for tomorrow and this guy now wants me go come inspect the job.
> 
> I'm like is the house gone? Ok good.
> 
> ...


I know this ain't your first demo?....You do realize not everyone has balls of steel, Right !!! 

When "they" call about why isn't done yet, my favorite line is "im being held hostage to a 3rd party" ... that usually end the conversation. My latest adventure went like this, house gets vandalized, i bid 250.00 per to get a licensed plumber and electrician out to bid repairs. The bank approves it both bids for 3rd parties. Only after another contractor, my comp screwed the job up, like hiding unpaired electrical line behind drywall he had to repair, not connecting the main water line to house, reusing copper in a high vandal area. This list goes on. 

Moral of the story, first electrician company goes out to bid, takes my 50 bucks to give a detailed bid, sends a text 2days later, his helper quit he cant do the job, never pay for a bid before you get the bid. Lucky for me next company comes out for free and give a realy cheap bid and with references and his licenses, i throw 25% on top and it gets approved. They hit his EO first before they approved the bid

Now the plumbers, first one comes out wants 75 bucks up front for detailed bid. Gets the money and i never hear from him again, 2 guy comes out says he wont touch the job because the piping is so screw up and there is a 14 inch crawl space and hes to fat to get under home...yep true story. 3rd plumber come out bids it and does it for free, i tack on 25% and get it back.

"I'm held hostage to a 3rd party" this went on over a 4 week period.with calls at that least ever 3 days and emails daily.

So to make a long story short : National hits stupefied contractor's EO and the insurance company pays the National and the National subs the work out again for a higher price on the 2nd go round making money both times ...This is one of 7 jobs im fixing because of Regionals.

I must say Linkedin didn't produce the results i hope for.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You know the sub is a one and done when-

He doesn't remember his email address

He says he took all the after pics, but the job isn't done yet and he can't find the camera you gave him 24 hours ago.

His wife has to drive him to the job site because his license is revoked

You repeat several times you cut checks when the job is done, or the 15th and 30th, whatever, and he still calls everyday to come pick up that days pay.

His cell phone only has service after the initial draw.

He offers a discount for cash and no 1099.

The shingles on his garage match the ones on the front half of your job site's roof, and he hasn't been to work in three days.

Instead of calling in sick, he takes time off for court dates.


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

LOL, GTX --- you nailed it! (No pun intended)


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Jobs done equipment is moved out and I can invoice the client. I will never use this guy again. The blacklist is getting longer than the good list!


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> My normal demo company landed a sweet gig with the city doing their demo's so I had to find a new contractor. I meet with a couple of guys and finally agree to give these two partners a chance. The one guy seems quiet and super solid and the other guy seems like a salesman. Fast forward 30 days and NOTHING. I start making calls and he doesn't even have the permit pulled. I start hounding him for the permit, and finally after another 30 days I call the city and get it myself. They require it in his name though since I am not the one actually performing the demo. So now he has a permit and we have to get the utility company to do their disconnects, They will not dig the gas line without a permit in hand. Finally they contact me that the utilities are complete. I call the guy and he says we'll be there next week. Then nothing so I call again and he's in Colorado. Finally I get a text one day that says he subbed it out to a guy. I call that guy and ask when he plans to start. He seems like a good old boy and we are both feeling sketchy about the middle man. Well the middle man calls me up and says his company is dissolving and going under. He says just to deal direct with the sub. I send the sub a contract which he signs and he moves in last friday and tears down the porch. He calls this morning and states that he wants more money and half down because the middle man who went out of business owed him on other jobs.
> 
> I told them they could run a D&B on us or whatever but Fannie Mae doesn't put half down and I'm not about to pay to demo someone else's house.
> 
> Now I have no idea how this mess is going to shake out.


 That's his problem. It's not your issue if this new guy didn't get paid from the previous one. He also started the job and then informed you, tough **** for him. I hate when people start a job and then into it let you know of an increase you weren't planning on or trying to screw you some other way. If he won't continue the job as it, get him out. I'm sure you can find a better demo company.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

honyocktrapper said:


> That's his problem. It's not your issue if this new guy didn't get paid from the previous one. He also started the job and then informed you, tough **** for him. I hate when people start a job and then into it let you know of an increase you weren't planning on or trying to screw you some other way. If he won't continue the job as it, get him out. I'm sure you can find a better demo company.


It's complete now and actually turned out ok. 

My attorney drew up our contracts and they are pretty solid. There is a whole section on change orders being executed in writing. The thing is people just do what they want.


----------

